# Nasty PM messages



## pirate_girl

I'd just like to say, what was said to me hurt deeply and NO it wasn't from any of the regular posters.
I don't know who they were, as I was sitting here having fun and in and out of PM with a few of you last night in the forum.
I only_ know_ those I see posting most often and have no clue who they were who called me a posting whore, a slut, or someone seeking attention 
I deleted those PMs right after I talked last to Danny and really wanted to forward them to one of the mods or Doc, but felt like it was just a bunch of silly idiots messing around, which must have been the case.

I have been scared to log in all day thinking someone would say something outright in one of the threads.

The internet sure is a weird place isn't it?


----------



## Bobcat

Sounds like the mods need to go through the logs and do a little banishing. We don't allow personal attacks or insults, right?


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Some people get their jollies in some strange ways.  That is one of the problems of the Internet, they get to do it without someone knowing who it really is.


----------



## mak2

Dont worry bout it PG, we will whup their cyber azz if they come around here again.


----------



## Doc

Loralei, are you saying a lurker sent you this PM?  You are the first that I know of to get one like that.  
If they did it once, they might do it again.  Be sure to save the PM and forward it to one of the mods.  The mods are listed on the main web page (www.forumsforums.com) but I'll list them here also:

FF Mod team: Bczoom, B_Skurka, BoneheadNW, Big Dog, PBinWA and DaveNay.  

Once the mod team goes into action something will be done.  If it is out and out harassment I'm sure the lurker will be banned.  We do not allow personal attacks in the threads or PM's on any of my forums.
I'm shocked someone would do this.  Sounds like they are the one needing attention and jealous that you have made some friends here on FF.


----------



## RedRocker

Please ignore keyboard commandos, anonymity brings out the chickenshit in some folks I guess.  Maybe the guy couldn't get his picnic table to put out and took it out on you.


----------



## Trakternut

First good laugh I got today!!!!      
Hey, PG, Next time you get one of those pms, forward it to me. I haven't chewed anybody's ass for a while and I'm itching to get some frustrations outta my system!


----------



## thcri RIP

I am just glad to see you back.  I have enjoyed your post and your humor.


----------



## Galvatron

sorry to hear you had such nasty pm's PG.

can we all get given their name /names so we can return some pm's of our own....twats.


----------



## Cowboyjg

There's no reason for you to ever be askeert to bring crap like that to someone's attention. That's part of what makes this a great place to come. 

Post away Kiddo....


----------



## rback33

Cowboyjg said:


> There's no reason for you to ever be askeert to bring crap like that to someone's attention. That's part of what makes this a great place to come.
> 
> Post away Kiddo....




Amen. Let me at them. No garbage allowed.


----------



## pirate_girl

The situation is going to be dealt with should it happen again.

I won't talk about it in the forum, I'll just forward those type of messages to Doc or one of the mods.

Now back to our regularly scheduled program.


----------



## Melensdad

FWIW, mods don't have the power to go through logs or view private messages so we cannot track these things down without you forwarding one of the messages to us.


----------



## American Woman

pirate_girl said:


> I'd just like to say, what was said to me hurt deeply and NO it wasn't from any of the regular posters.
> I only_ know_ those I see posting most often and have no clue who they were who called me a posting whore, a slut, or someone seeking attention The internet sure is a weird place isn't it?


 
PG, the name's you were called are a dead givaway to a classic jealous woman.......I'm jealous your boobs are better than mine 
but it wasn't me!


----------



## pirate_girl

I know it wasn't you Cory.
It's just one of those things that can happen on a forum.
As I told some, I probably brought it all on myself anyway.
Should I tone it down a bit, or what??


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> PG, the name's you were called are a dead givaway to a classic jealous woman.......I'm jealous your boobs are better than mine
> but it wasn't me!




Me thinks you are opening a serious can of worms there....Knowing this group... I doubt anyone is just going to take your word for it... That said... we should best move THAT discussion OUT of the Seriously Speaking area...


----------



## thcri RIP

rback33 said:


> Me thinks you are opening a serious can of worms there....Knowing this group... I doubt anyone is just going to take your word for it... That said... we should best move THAT discussion OUT of the Seriously Speaking area...





Will a committee or panel be required here?   I would like to volunteer my services if so.


----------



## American Woman

rback33 said:


> Me thinks you are opening a serious can of worms there....Knowing this group... I doubt anyone is just going to take your word for it... That said... we should best move THAT discussion OUT of the Seriously Speaking area...


 
OOHHHHH!  
I remember a time you didn't want me " in there" You said I would be cold water in "there" 
Ask Redneck, he's seen BOTH sets


----------



## urednecku

American Woman says I have to say hers is better. I have played with AW's, (and want to keep doing 'it'), so yea, AW's are better! 
 









(Honey, is that answer OK?)


----------



## Galvatron

breasts...i like how this conversation is going.

may we have some pictures


----------



## urednecku

kimi said:


> breasts...i like how this conversation is going.
> 
> may we have some pictures


 
Yes, I have some here somewhere! 


AW--->      <--me   


No, I you can not have any!


----------



## Galvatron

urednecku said:


> No, I you can not have any!



worth a try.


----------



## American Woman

urednecku said:


> Yes, I have some here somewhere!
> AW--->  <--me
> No, I you can not have any!


 
Somewhere????? You forgot where you put my boob pictures? 
They could turn up anywhere!


----------



## RedRocker

pirate_girl said:


> Should I tone it down a bit, or what??



 I was hoping you'd tone it up a bit.


----------



## Cowboyjg

American Woman said:


> Somewhere????? You forgot where you put my boob pictures?
> They could turn up anywhere!


 
So are you saying he's a bigger boob than your two...


----------



## Trakternut

PG, we've come to know you as  you are. If you changed, we'd hafta get to know you all over again. This could, ostensibly, require reposting pictures which you may, or may not want to do!  
  What I mean, seriously, is, just stay the way you are, because it's YOU!
Now, who's pm'ing you, I'm still frustrated and need to take it out on someone. My wife fights back!  So, can't take it out on her! HAHAHA!


----------



## pirate_girl

Trakternut said:


> PG, we've come to know you as you are. If you changed, we'd hafta get to know you all over again. This could, ostensibly, require reposting pictures which you may, or may not want to do!
> *What I mean, seriously, is, just stay the way you are, because it's YOU!*
> Now, who's pm'ing you, I'm still frustrated and need to take it out on someone. My wife fights back!  So, can't take it out on her! HAHAHA!


 

I intend to.


----------



## American Woman

Trakternut said:


> PG, we've come to know you as you are. If you changed, we'd hafta get to know you all over again. This could, ostensibly, require reposting pictures which you may, or may not want to do!
> What I mean, seriously, is, just stay the way you are, because it's YOU!
> Now, who's pm'ing you, I'm still frustrated and need to take it out on someone. My wife fights back!  So, can't take it out on her! HAHAHA!


 
Big guy like you worried about her fight'n back?


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> OOHHHHH!
> I remember a time you didn't want me " in there" You said I would be cold water in "there"
> Ask Redneck, he's seen BOTH sets



Now now... I never said I did not want u in _there_ (the MLR I assume) And redneck's vote can't count due to a conflict of interest. (he is _interested_ in seeing them again)

So.. it must be said... 

( i will confess to being surprised by the request to access the MLR. I was less worried about you being cold water than I was of offending you. I decided if I offended you in there then A) I may have violated a rule or B) it's the MLR you should expect those things...)


----------



## American Woman

Cowboyjg said:


> So are you saying he's a bigger boob than your two...


 
YES!!!! He lost my boob pictures!!!!!


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> Somewhere????? You forgot where you put my boob pictures?
> They could turn up anywhere!




Hopefully HERE.....


----------



## American Woman

rback33 said:


> Now now... I never said I did not want u in _there_ (the MLR I assume) And redneck's vote can't count due to a conflict of interest. (he is _interested_ in seeing them again)
> 
> So.. it must be said...
> 
> ( i will confess to being surprised by the request to access the MLR. I was less worried about you being cold water than I was of offending you. I decided if I offended you in there then A) I may have violated a rule or B) it's the MLR you should expect those things...)


 
If I dish it out then I better be able to take it...right?
I'm not askeert of you guys and your MLR.....seen it, been there, and done that! And besides Redneck LOST my boob pictures


----------



## Galvatron

is this the lost boob picture......


----------



## pirate_girl

^^ she's even winking!
How cute lol


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> If I dish it out then I better be able to take it...right?
> I'm not askeert of you guys and your MLR.....seen it, been there, and done that! And besides Redneck LOST my boob pictures



How does he LOOSE them???!!! I EXACTLY where the old floppy is that has the only interesting pics of my wife on it. Soooo since u have opened this can of worms... and he LOST the other pics......


----------



## American Woman

No those are not my boobs!   Good one though ha ha
Keep looking!


----------



## Galvatron

could it be they are weapons of mass destruction you could be hiding


----------



## urednecku

rback33 said:


> How does he LOOSE them???!!! I EXACTLY where the old floppy is that has the only interesting pics of my wife on it. Soooo since u have opened this can of worms... and he LOST the other pics......


 


whispering....(_I_ know where they are, but if she knew, I _might_ loose them!)


----------



## rback33

urednecku said:


> whispering....(_I_ know where they are, but if she knew, I _might_ loose them!)



so here's what we do.... send them to me... I'll post them and say they are MY wife's or something....


----------



## American Woman

rback33 said:


> so here's what we do.... send them to me... I'll post them and say they are MY wife's or something....


 
I heard all of that!   and there's no way yur getting yur hands on my ....eerr pictures of my boobs


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Hey Everyone!

Excuse me as I put on my boring crusty old moderators hat . . . 

This is the "Seriously Speaking" forum.  Let's keep it nice and boring here.

No more pictures or talk of Boobs!

Thank you,

PB


----------



## American Woman

PBinWA said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Excuse me as I put on my boring crusty old moderators hat . . .
> 
> This is the "Seriously Speaking" forum. Let's keep it nice and boring here.
> 
> No more pictures or talk of Boobs!
> 
> Thank you, PB


*Your right,  I'm sorry,   but they started it!*


----------



## rback33

For the record... I DID suggest moving the talk out of here a LONG time back... I knew the cops would show up to a party like this.

AW....better start yer own thread....

We DID follow PG's wishes to move on quite well!


----------



## Galvatron

PBinWA said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Excuse me as I put on my boring crusty old moderators hat . . .
> 
> This is the "Seriously Speaking" forum.  Let's keep it nice and boring here.
> 
> No more pictures or talk of Boobs!
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> PB



sorry PB forgot where i was....message clear and understood.


----------



## ddrane2115

pirate_girl said:


> I know it wasn't you Cory.
> It's just one of those things that can happen on a forum.
> As I told some, I probably brought it all on myself anyway.
> Should I tone it down a bit, or what??


 


OK guys and gals, all at once now...................HELL NO, you rock sweety, and you just keep on rocking on,


----------



## thcri RIP

PBinWA said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Excuse me as I put on my boring crusty old moderators hat . . .
> 
> This is the "Seriously Speaking" forum.  Let's keep it nice and boring here.
> 
> No more pictures or talk of Boobs!
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> PB



What you talkin about Willis.  Boobs have the right to be discussed any place and I don't think any guy would object


----------



## Big Dog

thcri said:


> What you talkin about Willis.  Boobs have the right to be discussed any place and I don't think any guy would object



They are not the object of the thread or topic in the sense it is being used. Please remember what forum you are replying to folks!

BTW ........... This thread is in the "Serious Speaking" forum.

Thank You


----------



## Trakternut

I dunno 'bout the rest of these guys, but I *am* serious about boobs! My job as top boob inspector is taken very seriously by me!


----------



## American Woman

Trakternut said:


> I dunno 'bout the rest of these guys, but I *am* serious about boobs! My job as top boob inspector is taken very seriously by me!


    
No "B" word here.......


----------



## cowgirl

Sorry to hear about your PM'S PG.  Don't let them get to you, as you can tell from all the posting in this thread, you are loved.  I personally find you funny and you keep this forum interesting.

Maybe someone should open a B*** only thread.


----------



## mak2

cowgirl said:


> Sorry to hear about your PM'S PG.  Don't let them get to you, as you can tell from all the posting in this thread, you are loved.  I personally find you funny and you keep this forum interesting.
> 
> Maybe someone should open a B*** only thread.



best idea I have heard in a while.


----------



## Trakternut

RedRocker said:


> Please ignore keyboard commandos, anonymity brings out the chickenshit in some folks I guess.  Maybe the guy couldn't get his picnic table to put out and took it out on you.


  By the way, I sent you rep points for the picnic table part!


----------



## pirate_girl

No.
What I hadn't shared is that this type of thing happened before when I was new to the site.
I would just ignore them and carry on.
Now I know what to do if it ever happens again..


----------



## bczoom

Ladies and gents.

2 mods have already chimed in stating this thread is getting off topic and getting a little out of hand.

Another b*** remark and this thread is getting moved or shut down.  I (and I think I can say "we" _referring to the other mods_) don't have any problems with the conversation continuing, but not here.

This area is properly titled "Seriously Speaking Heartbreaking Stories, Love Life or Family issues, Prayer requests, Serious Discussion only. No joking or smart-alecky remarks."

This thread started in the appropriate area but thread-drift makes it no longer applicable to be here.  

*PG - I'll ask you first.*  Shut it down or move it to somewhere more appropriate based on the last 30+ posts?


----------



## pirate_girl

bczoom said:


> Ladies and gents.
> 
> 2 mods have already chimed in stating this thread is getting off topic and getting a little out of hand.
> 
> Another b*** remark and this thread is getting moved or shut down. I (and I think I can say "we" _referring to the other mods_) don't have any problems with the conversation continuing, but not here.
> 
> This area is properly titled "Seriously Speaking Heartbreaking Stories, Love Life or Family issues, Prayer requests, Serious Discussion only. No joking or smart-alecky remarks."
> 
> This thread started in the appropriate area but thread-drift makes it no longer applicable to be here.
> 
> *PG - I'll ask you first.* Shut it down or move it to somewhere more appropriate based on the last 30+ posts?


 
Shut it down and trash it please.
Zoom, I know how to handle this situation should it arise again.
Thanks for your concern.
It's best to be forgotten I think.


----------



## RedRocker

Trakternut said:


> By the way, I sent you rep points for the picnic table part!


----------



## American Woman

Big Dog said:


> They are not the object of the thread or topic in the sense it is being used. Please remember what forum you are replying to folks!
> 
> BTW ........... This thread is in the "Serious Speaking" forum.
> 
> Thank You


Maybe you need to change your avatar BigDog.....That follows you in every forum and every thread. They have been changing them off and on and they get raunchier. It is very out of place in a serious topic, as when you are "sending prayers" I find it distracting in in post you have....especially those. I also find it ironic that a couple of threads I started are offensive. One was brought up about a man in a peculiar position. Hello! there are girls ALL OVER these forums (including the open forum) with boobs hanging out or in a sexually suggestive position. But a man is offensive and going too far. Doc's prostitute poll was in the open forum. Nothing was said about any of them. There is also a thread about motivating pictures and O MY GOSH that has gotten way out of hand with some of the pictures or captions. When I first started looking at this forum there were nude pictures of one your members and I saw lots of posts asking for more and some not so nice sexual suggestions for her. It got to the point I felt sorry for her. That was in the open not priviate or your MLR where I was just a "lurker" checking the place out. 
I have never said anything until I felt attacted for what I thought was interesting. It doesn't matter what you think now because I'm outta here.
It's not fun anymore.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## DaveNay

American Woman said:


> I have never said anything until I felt attacted for what I thought was interesting. It doesn't matter what you think now because I'm outta here.
> It's not fun anymore.



Many recent posts are being reviewed and considered for their topic and content.  This includes Doc's prostitution thread (he has admitted that it was not in an appropriate forum.)  In general, the decision was made to start swaying people towards proper placement of future posts, and thus the creation of additional adult topic forums.

AW, you have in no way been singled out, and hopefully you will continue to participate.  We are simply asking that everyone keep in mind content and place their threads in the appropriate places in the future.


----------



## Galvatron

serious now guys and girls i think we have all gone way of topic in this area....im pleased it was noted that we should not be fooking around in an area of the forum that is a real touchy place......i went off topic like many and regret doing so due to the fact so much help and healing goes on here.

lets show everyone including ourselves a little respect and keep this area for what it is intended.

by the way i love all you guys and girls.


----------



## Trakternut

If you look back through this thread, you'll find that I have violated the propriety of this thread for which I apologize.
 Ok, that said; If we don't want this forum to go away, we'd best just all shaddup and follow the lead Doc and the other mods have started.
  Since I've been on the 'net, I have participated in several online communities. "Little" things like this begin a seed of discontent which grows and grows until the whole darn shootin' match kinda implodes. The problems run the gambit from sniping at one another in the open, to pm's and emails backchannel  until members have had enough and move on. 
  Is this what you guys want?? I don't. There's a heckuva lotta great folks here who're funnier'n'ell. Folks who I would love to have at my back if I needed a little help.
  So, let's all sit back and crack open our beverage of choice and toast one another AW, stick around! You ain't gonna find it any better anywhere else.
 Ok?
  GOOD! 
  Now, what were we talking about??


----------



## pirate_girl

Since we've gone way off topic in this thread, I guess I'll follow it.
I understand what Doc and the mods want to be done around here and I respect that.
On the other hand, _everyone _has to be mindful and contribute to making this a fun place to be.
For me it surely has been, until recently.

I just want to have fun and show some love and respect to everyone.


----------



## NRAfemale

I agree that there are places to post certain posts. Why are the moderators letting it get this far? I have seen several times that Doc has come in and said he moved the thread because he thought it was a more appropriate place for it. He didn't make anyone feel bad for posting off topic. I love reading the post and the bantering they turn into. Sometimes I picture a bunch of friends in a room and they are all bantering, laughing getting excited and talking over top of each other. That happens in real life when a group are together. They just drift in and out of conversations and when having fun they will drift off topic.
American Woman and Redneck have been a fun couple on this forum. They give seriousness where needed, and bantering when others are already bantering. I hope she gets over hurt feelings and comes back. 
She and Redneck are like Lucy and Ricky when they banter. 
 I have noticed that anywhere Pirate Girl goes, or no matter what she posts there are posters that will turn her posts into sexual bantering. Some of these guys are like groupies.


----------



## thcri RIP

DaveNay said:


> Many recent posts are being reviewed and considered for their topic and content.  This includes Doc's prostitution thread (he has admitted that it was not in an appropriate forum.)  In general, the decision was made to start swaying people towards proper placement of future posts, and thus the creation of additional adult topic forums.
> 
> AW, you have in no way been singled out, and hopefully you will continue to participate.  We are simply asking that everyone keep in mind content and place their threads in the appropriate places in the future.




AW stay.  It is hard to take away the life of the party.  You have been great and I for one would hate to see you go.

May I offer a suggestion since every thread has the potential to go off topic and it is no fault of anyones.  We are all adults and fun loving adults so it is easy to stray from the original.   Why can't the moderators when they see it going off topic or even the original poster seeing it go off have it moved to the more correct one in this case probably the MLR.   You would never hurt my feelings if you moved it?  I actually would appreciate it.

This thread started out serious because of some rules being  crossed.  We were loosing a good member and we all turned it around had some fun and now it is totally ripped apart.  Shame on us all, let's look at the resolution instead of the problem.  Just my 2 cents


murph


----------



## thcri RIP

thcri said:


> May I offer a suggestion
> 
> murph




Ok it was discussed in another thread     But I would take rep points anyway, would not turn them down.


----------



## EastTexFrank

American Woman said:


> OOHHHHH!
> I remember a time you didn't want me " in there" You said I would be cold water in "there"
> Ask Redneck, he's seen BOTH sets


 
Now that's funny.     

PG, I told you before, don't worry about it.  We love you as you are.  Don't change.


----------



## Big Dog

American Woman said:


> Maybe you need to change your avatar BigDog.....That follows you in every forum and every thread. They have been changing them off and on and they get raunchier. It is very out of place in a serious topic, as when you are "sending prayers" I find it distracting in in post you have....especially those.



AW,

I have been posting avatars similar for quite some time and this is my first complaint. I have changed it in respect to you and only you. I would also like to remind you that I have never (that I recall) complained about one of your post. I have thicker skin than to allow such things to bother me but I do have to consider our members. I'd rather look at them than talk about them and you've done plenty of that, I see no difference. No harm, no foul, I hope you visit and participate a lot more. Don't be surprised to see a change soon.

BD


----------



## Snowcat Operations

American Woman said:


> YES!!!! He lost my boob pictures!!!!!


 
Send them to me.  I wont loose them!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

PG whoever said those things about you must be off his/her rocker!  I Think I know what a post whore is.  Someone who posts alot?  If so then I guess I'm one or was at one point.  I wouldnt let someone get you upset.  Just PM me or BobP and we will play all kinds of nasty tricks on them.  Ask Sushi and Mainer............PG we love having you here with us!


----------



## pirate_girl

NRAfemale said:


> I agree that there are places to post certain posts. Why are the moderators letting it get this far? I have seen several times that Doc has come in and said he moved the thread because he thought it was a more appropriate place for it. He didn't make anyone feel bad for posting off topic. I love reading the post and the bantering they turn into. Sometimes I picture a bunch of friends in a room and they are all bantering, laughing getting excited and talking over top of each other. That happens in real life when a group are together. They just drift in and out of conversations and when having fun they will drift off topic.
> American Woman and Redneck have been a fun couple on this forum. They give seriousness where needed, and bantering when others are already bantering. I hope she gets over hurt feelings and comes back.
> She and Redneck are like Lucy and Ricky when they banter.
> *I have noticed that anywhere Pirate Girl goes, or no matter what she posts there are posters that will turn her posts into sexual bantering. Some of these guys are like groupies*.


 
99% of the men on this forum have shown nothing but respect toward me in private messages.
They like what they see, I've shared most of myself in the appropriate thread/forums.
I do have many who've become friends with me, and respect me for my mind and humour, and take the bod shots tongue in cheek, because they know damn well what I am _really _all about 
I'm flirty, opinionated and like to have fun.
More importantly, I like to forge friendships and just keep it real.
I won't change aside from being more aware of the proper forums to post anything in.
When I was new here, the first thing I did was let everyone inside my head, being carefree and always respectful-minus a few recent Ooops! occasions.
I can ignore negativity and I will.
This forum is all about fun and sharing for me.
Love and lots of  to everyone...


----------



## Big Dog

pirate_girl said:


> This forum is all about fun and sharing for me.
> Love and lots of  to everyone...



AMEN.................


----------



## NATO123

Forget all of these dear.Think about good friends you have here.Internet is like that.
You have a good stuff of friends here.Think about them and make your mind.
Hema


----------



## ALLEN PARSONS

PG I may not post very often. But I sure do get a kick out of reading your post. Keep it up.
 We all like to have fun  and sharing info about our beloved snow cats. Thats what the forum is all about.
 I would love to sit down and have a  with some of you one day. But for now


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks guys.
All is well.
We are back to normal..


----------



## urednecku

pirate_girl said:


> Thanks guys.
> All is well.
> We are back to normal..


 

What's normal?


----------

